# Tired of every paladin looking the same?



## Morrus (Jun 30, 2005)

[imager]http://www.rpgnow.com/products/product_5037.jpg[/imager]Tired of every paladin looking the same? *Heroes of Code* is the first of five _Ultimate Classes_ products from EN Publishing, revising and adding to the d20 fantasy core classes. Each product in this series presents 3 core classes, some new, some retooled from the base classes from the ground up.

Each class is presented with a variety of advancement paths to choose from – allowing each character to customize a class to suit his or her needs, drives and history. Now your paladin can be one of four types, and following one of six dedications which affects abilities granted at various levels and spells learned. 

Each class is presented with advancement charts up to level 30, including full epic advancements. The first book in the series, Heroes of Code, details two new classes, the* Knight* and *Scourge*, and rebuilds the *Paladin* from the ground up.

_Heroes of Code_ is available on PDF format online for only *$4.95*.


----------

